# If you could go anywhere



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I don't think you need to look for "the best", just "really good". Some places I'd like to go for a vacation: Whistler (again), Breck (because of CRO's vids), and Lake Louise (just because). Honestly, if I won the lottery I'd make a list of all the mountains and stay at each one for a few days.


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

Alyeska Resort - Girdwood, Alaska 

love that place!


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Baldface, Alaska, The Swiss and Austrian Alps, New Zealand, Chile. Not that any of those places ar exactly "affordable", but I'd still love to go. Hell, anywhere that gets steep and deep is good for me. That's why I love the PNW.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Set up to heli board Girdwood in January. 

And then my life will be complete.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Not that I can go anywhere since I wasted my travel budget on this with the plan








To go get 








and this


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Not that I can go anywhere since I INVESTED my travel budget on this with the plan


Fixed it for you :thumbsup:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Not that I can go anywhere since I wasted my travel budget on this with the plan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good Lord, be careful. Sick terrain, but that place is a death trap if anything goes.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

linvillegorge said:


> Good Lord, be careful. Sick terrain, but that place is a death trap if anything goes.


It went last year and iirc had 100+ft debris pile and like a 15 ft crown...very fortunate nobody was in there when it went.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Jackson Hole, Revelstoke, maybe Shames.


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> It went last year and iirc had 100+ft debris pile and like a 15 ft crown...very fortunate nobody was in there when it went.


When I was kid, I use to make igloos out of the piles of snow the plows made. Imagine the igloo/mansion you could make out of a 100ft pile


----------

